# Rams Breeding



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

After just a couple weeks, the wild rams I got from Charles have spawned!! I'm not hopeful for the fry, since i have a bnpleco and SAE in the 20g tank. But it's good to know that when i'm ready for breeding them, they have a chance to be successful. They have the most beautiful orange fins. Wish i could get a decent picture, but I don't have a camera to do them justice.

There are quite a few eggs, was quite surprised for a first spawn. I wasn't prepared for this happening this early, but was hoping to get set up, in the near future to try to breed them. I'd be happy for some advice for future spawns, since i don't think i can do much this time around


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. That was fast. I hope you get some fry from them. As soon as they are free swimming, you can siphon them up and feed them micro-worm.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya, i was certainly not expecting them to even pair up at this point, so the eggs where a big surprise. Where would i find micro worms?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i think a lot of people here has microworm culture. We sell them $5 a culture about a butter bucket size. If you keep it good, you can have a culture going forever. Good food for tiny guys...


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

When I had my rams for a couple days they laid eggs. But unfortunately rams are bad parents and the eggs were eaten over night lol. I hope you have success!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, these are wild rams, and considered better parents then the domestic stock. Male is still guarding the eggs, but does lose focus now and then. I'm trying to stay away so that i don't stress them, but i'm always ridiculously curious!!! I do have a 5 gallon i could put them in temporarily, but not space for anything bigger. In any case, i'm not quite ready, no food or grow out yet. I guess we'll see how it goes. Good experience for them, if they are able to get them to free swimming stage.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no experience with Rams but many fry will take frozen baby brine shrimp, which can fill in the gaps when live food isn't available. It might be too big for newly hatched Rams, though. I can loan you a 10, 15, or 20g tank if you want one.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Tom, that is very kind of you. I do have a 10g somewhere, just didn't have the room to set it up in short notice. Unfortunately, all eggs gone this morning. Gives me a couple weeks to get some fry food. Just in case


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How delicate are Rams? Do they need special water conditions?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

They do have specific requirements, I failed miserably last year when I tried them! This year all but 1 of 5 coloured up. They prefer low ph and nitrates and an aged tank.


----------

